# Equasis



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

G'day -

Anyone out there having trouble with Equasis ?

I'm logging in as normal without problems but when I click on 'Ship Search' I am told that my name & password are not recognised & that I should log in again - with the same results.

This has happened a couple of times in the last 48 hrs, at other times during the same period I am logging in & searching without problems.

Comments appreciated !

73s

Marco


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Have just tried and got in without a problem and searched.

Before now, when was the last time you tried to access as some time ago they changed method of entry and it is now your email address that is needed in the upper box followed by your password as before in the lower.

Not sure if this will help

Bill


----------



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

Bill -

I go into Equasis most days & I’m aware of the change of signing-in procedures, but thanks anyway.

Tried again a few minutes ago & now working OK - don’t you just love computers ?

73s

Marco


----------

